# Add 1qt of oil every 4000 miles?



## Got_S54? (Mar 23, 2005)

My buddy has a 2001 740 with 138k miles. He's runs Mobile1 5w30. He says that lately, with the heat in the bay area, his engine has been running above the normal range. In addition, he says that he has to add a full quart about every 4000 miles.

Should he switch to an oil with a higher upper viscocity like 10w40 or 10w50 or 10w60?


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

I don't see that one quart of oil consumption every 4K miles is extreme especially if there are a few runs at high speed. Though BMW in recent years started specifying oil service every 15K miles it's probably wiser to change oil more frequently. What should be investigated is the temp situation. High engine temps can accelerate oil consumption and may be indicating the start of serious engine cooling problems. These cars are known to suffer radiator, reserve tank, thermostat, and water pump failures. I suspect if the car is returned to "normal" operating temps the oil consumption may be solved. On the oil viscosity situation I believe Mobile one is available in a 15W50 and that should be OK to run in the warm SF Bay area.


----------



## Got_S54? (Mar 23, 2005)

thanks for the input! i'll relay this to my buddy.


----------

